# UBI - Universal Biosensors



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

UBI has been certified compliant with ISO: 13485:2003 covering the global medical device sector. Its an important step to getting their product out there. These standards are not easy to get

Up 1.8% with small volume on the back of that announcement.


----------



## ocelot (18 June 2008)

It was listed last week in the top ten stocks to watch in 2008 according to the herald sun. As soon as production starts my feeling is they will take off.


----------



## Trader Paul (19 January 2010)

Hi folks,

UBI ..... on the move already, ahead of some positive news expected
over the next couple of days ..... 

More later.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (16 April 2011)

Hi folks,

UBI ... further sales into European countries look set to
put a floor under the price of this biotech, along with 
some minor positive time cycles, as well     ... 

have a great week

   paul



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 April 2011)

Hey y'all,

UBI ... A car parked outside our premises the other day with the number plates UBI-120. I thought, well, maybe this is a subtle message from who knows where  so I looked up the letters UBI and lo and behold it was an ASX listed stock. Being a well endowed person, I also immediately noticed the connection of the numerals on the number plate. 120 was an historic level of resistance. That being $1.20 in May 2009 which will convert to support now (I know you don't believe me but it is my belief and I need more believers).

Another fact that fascinated me was the well constructed down trend of UBI which all us bottom pickers are drawn to like a fly to prawns. Anyway people, I'm off for a cycle. 

Great expectations all.

Wizz.



p.s.  Luv ya's.


----------



## Country Lad (15 July 2013)

A couple of medical gadgets companies are this one and ISN which is going gangbusters with its wheezing stuff. 

It will be interesting to see whether this one pokes its head out of the double bottom.

 I hold both.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## themeinvestor (26 February 2015)

Has anyone got their eyes on this?

UBI seems to be doing well this year.

Are there any explanations?

AUD:USD?


----------



## tinhat (27 February 2015)

themeinvestor said:


> Has anyone got their eyes on this?
> 
> UBI seems to be doing well this year.
> 
> ...




Go to www.asx.com.au and do a company search then read the recent announcements.

Having picked this stock in the Feb tipping competition (with an opening price of 23c), I finally jumped on board and bought a few at 32c.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

Been a long time between posts for UBI.

My be something stirring it along. .... in meantime, a chart since its glory days a decade ago


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

Yeah the boys have hired the services of Doctors from both Deakin University’s Institute for Frontier Materials(DIFM) and Swinburne University of Technology (Swinburne) to help progress their development of bio-sensors.

Total cost to the Company of $300,000 per annum   Probably money well spent if the respective Doctors can help fast track some results

*Part of the Announcement:*

_The DIFM agreement contracts 50% of DIFM Senior Fellow Dr. Wren Green’s time and resources to UBI. 

The agreement is for a 5-year term, is for a fixed fee and can be terminated with 30 days notice. 

The Swinburne agreement contracts 80% of Dr Saimon Moraes Silva’s time under the supervision of Professor Simon Moulton of Swinburne’s 

School Software and Electrical Engineering and Iverson Health Innovation Research Institute to UBI. 

The agreement is for a fixed fee and ends in February 2022 but can be extended by mutual agreement._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

I had a look at them ..... UBI could be well behind the 8-ball, in their original strategy. There seems to be  concerted effort to move at something less than a glacial pace. Sometimes the scientists need to let the entrepreneurs have a go

Drum Roll ... *The Future of UBI*

Move away from defining ourselves as an R&D company with long lead times and expensive research programs. 
Purchase, license and partner new and complete biosensors. 
Purchase, license and partner new technology to increase our detection limit. 
Build a multi product stable of biosensors in large markets which generate revenue.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Been a long time between posts for UBI.
> 
> My be something stirring it along. .... in meantime, a chart since its glory days a decade ago
> 
> View attachment 122763



cc @barney 

Quite a decent looking recovery chart @Dona Ferentes .

As we used say in Gaul : Ubi tu, ibi ego.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Quite a decent looking recovery chart @Dona Ferentes .
> 
> As we used say in Gaul : Ubi tu, ibi ego.



ubique ego sum ut caveant


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

Goddamn it, if you guys are going to start talking in tongues,   

How do you expect me to understand (WTF) "what the fractal'  *you' s *are talking about!!   

(Thanks to my mate Jeff Fenech, *you' s* idiots !)


If you (you' s) need to discuss the matter further, please make an appointment with my Secretary.

ps. I don't have a Secretary, so you' s may need to work it out for *yourselves 





(my mate Jeff)*


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

ps .... Goddamn it ! and Whatever! ..... ..... .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

barney said:


> Goddamn it, if you guys are going to start talking in tongues,
> 
> *
> View attachment 122774
> ...



Is that Jeff F, film maker? He's doing the sequel to _Silence of the Lambs_, provisionally titled _Shut Up, Ewes_


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

Lol @Dona Ferentes 

Firstly, that is very funny ...

and 

Secondly, You are way too fast a typist for me


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 June 2021)

That recent break down of the descending triangle below 60c. would have caught some out of UBI.

It appears that UBI has gathered some more buyers and is now moving northwards again. 




ubi emptor atque venditor non conveniunt

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 June 2021)

@Dona Ferentes 

Where to? Ubi Proximus 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ubi Proximus?
> 
> gg



_In vino veritas?_

UBI’s wine analytical test platform, Sentia. ... made first sales of its Sentia device and free SO2 test strips to companies operating in France, Italy, Germany, Spain, Portugal and Switzerland.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2021)

Will UBI cross the River Octoginta?

Resistance at 80c. Some nice volume today. 





gg


----------



## finicky (15 June 2021)

Interesting thread read. Looks like the company has gone dynamic with the new CEO. Technology originally out of the CSIRO?









						Dr Boreham's Crucible: Is Universal Biosensors really the 'Tesla or Apple' of handheld detection? - Stockhead
					

Almost a year into his reign at the sensor monitor, Universal Biosensors chief John Sharman doesn’t hold back about the company’s ability to disappoint.




					stockhead.com.au
				




Strong buying, LT double bottom

All data monthly


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2021)

Interesting read @finicky.  
@Garpal Gumnut, this is my favourite sort of pattern and I will be very interested when it breaks $0.82. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _In vino veritas?_
> 
> UBI’s wine analytical test platform, Sentia. ... made first sales of its Sentia device and free SO2 test strips to companies operating in France, Italy, Germany, Spain, Portugal and Switzerland.



Verily, ad astra.

UBI continues its bullish run.







gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 August 2021)

@Dona Ferentes 

Ubi sit UBI futura.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> @Dona Ferentes
> 
> Ubi sit UBI futura.
> 
> gg



quando veniat


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> quando veniat



Vita sic est

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Vita sic est



well read Ned


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2021)

Where is UBI roamin’ at present?

gg


----------



## aus_trader (4 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Where is UBI roamin’ at present?
> 
> gg



Showing strong share price growth, potentially setting up to go into high's beyond a dollar...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Showing strong share price growth, potentially setting up to go into high's beyond a dollar...
> 
> View attachment 129853




It doesn't seem to have the oomph atm or as we say in Gaul montre-moi du pèze.

Show patience or move on ??

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (5 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It doesn't seem to have the oomph atm or as we say in Gaul montre-moi du pèze.
> 
> Show patience or move on ??
> 
> gg



Haven't looked at FA on this since it was around 15 cent.
I remember I liked the potential of the tech and market involved, but just never bought.

On a medium to long term basis, it's probably still a goer, however on a short term basis, the next week or 2 will be telling.

One would want to see it bouncing off current resistance and trend lines area as per @aus_trader chart, so around that 81 cent level.

Would be interested on what the wave guys predict, my guess on that front would be a break down past resistance to low/mid 70's before resuming up trend, just a guess though.
(Have decided I should look into the Elliot wave business a bit, an indicator that I haven't used).

There's one opinion for ye.

Edit; was just thinking outside the box and tech and health index's have had good runs, probably some chart correlation there and one might want to look at those index's when forming an opinion. (XHJ and XTX)


----------



## aus_trader (5 September 2021)

As @frugal.rock said, lot of the Biotech / Pharma stocks have been on the up lately... TLX, PTX, IMU, CUV, PME etc...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2021)

the big one



> April 2021; _DIFM (Deakin U) and Swinburne have been working on the next generation of electrochemical biosensors and the Tn Antigen cancer biomarker for more than 5 years. Using UBI's platform technology we plan to deliver a cancer biosensor capable of identifying, staging and monitoring cancer from a finger prick of blood, using a portable hand held device.  The knowledge and resources of DIFM and Swinburne will help deliver this as well as fast track the development of other biosensors we are working on._



and today


> UBI has _entered into an agreement with the Peter MacCallum Cancer Centre to supply cancer patient samples which will be used to develop and validate the performance of UBI's handheld point-of-care cancer biosensor for Tn Antigen.  This agreement provides UBI with access to plasma samples collected from patients with colorectal, breast and prostate cancer as part of a Peter Mac research initiative. Trial results will be used to confirm the presence of Tn in multiple cancer types and determine the clinically relevant range of Tn concentrations.  _





> _ The trial is scheduled to commence during October and results should be available during Q1 2022._



the Timeline goes out to 2024 before the Regulatory boxes are ticked.

_... and creeping back up to the July highs_


----------



## finicky (4 October 2021)

Goes beyond a distribution agreement, Vivelys wants in on sensor development for other wine testing factors. Not closely followed but I get the impression that UBI is sewing the French wine industry up. 
_"With  its  ability  to  measure  free  SO2  simply  and immediately,  *and  soon  sugars  and  malic  acid*,  Sentia strengthens  Vivelys'  solutions"_
Won't be buying myself, it's a possible crash investment should it happen, as long as it isn't cash poor.


----------



## finicky (18 May 2022)

Holy smoke, just came across this. What the hell happened? I came very close to buying a first tranche of this before this crash. I have it on a watchlist but hadn't twigged to the plunge at all. I suppose I should read latest announcements b4 posting but can't be bothered tonight. What could do this to a biotech with such alluring technology?
Not Held.

Daily


----------



## finicky (18 May 2022)

So that's another $20m that UBI gets from the underwriting of the entitlement offer.
My understanding - *the underwriter will pay 0.77 despite current share price of around 0.47




*


----------



## finicky (27 May 2022)

Viburnum Funds came through with its underwriting commitment and swallowed almost the entire entitlement offer @ 0.77 for $19.9m, whereas even today, upon the announcement of $25.2m banked cash, the share price is only 0.465. Rest of the $25.2m + fees came from a smaller placement.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2022)

Chart update


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2022)

@finicky @frugal.rock 

I was burnt by this mob buying at 80c from memory and selling at 60c. 

To paraphrase Plautus. 

Est etiam, ubi profecto damnum praestet facere, quam spe lucri.

Perhaps they will rise like the phoenix.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 10:27 PM)

Looking like the roller coaster has hit near the bottom Mr @Garpal Gumnut , where to now?


----------

